# Pumpkin Pies - How are they made?



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

A friend sent this to me just before she sent home a REAL pie with my hubby. It was delicious (thanks Judy!) and not at all the Poopy Pumpkin Pie she led me to expect! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Now that's funny!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That is too funny!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

good for a chuckle


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wait 'til you see where icesicles come from!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That is hysterical!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

If only my pies would come out looking that good.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Love this!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahhaahaha I think I want to keep the picture! I want to send it to my cuz who LOVES pumpkin pie. hahahahha


----------

